# nvidia "no screens found(EE)



## joplass (May 21, 2020)

I am sure I am missing something. 

```
no screens found(EE)
xinit unable to connect to X server: Connection refused
```

I believe I just don't know what to name this file and where to place it since the log is saying

```
Using config directory: "/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"
Using system config directory "/usr/local/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
```

I tried creating xorg.conf in "/usr/local/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

```
Section "Screen0"
Identifier "nvidia"
Device "Device0"
Monitor "Monitor0"
EndSection
```
but that did not help

Someone please point me to the right direction.


----------



## joplass (May 21, 2020)

wow my trouble was with the BIOS.  Tomorrow I will post what I had to disable which it seems is only for Windows 7 and later and some Ubuntu version.


----------



## diego (Jun 7, 2020)

Please provide full information of xorg.org and /var/log/Xorg.0.log.
Cheers


----------

